# Instacart VS UE, Doordash, Grubhub, etc.



## UBERNHMVR (Dec 22, 2020)

I have done both and so far the payout for restaurant delivery far exceeds Instacart for effort and expenses.

For example on Instacart there may be a batch for $12 drive 5 miles and was 18 items. Seems like for the 45 mins to do the order start to finish doesn't compare.
What do you think?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

You can make way more money with food delivery than with grocery and package delivery.


----------



## UBERNHMVR (Dec 22, 2020)

That seems to be my experience. Especially for the small orders. Just monitoring it now and a batch came up for $9.77 including tips for 15 items. Driving to the store, shopping and driving to the customer would be min 30 mins. Your not getting paid mileage nor any compensation for driving time. Basically working for less than minimum wage or going backwards with expenses. Won't even get into the delays back and forth with the customer when there is items not available. I don't like the whole timer thing either. Do they want it done fast or right? Not getting paid per hour so what does Instacart care how long it takes within reason (obviously accepting a batch and doing nothing is a problem). However, shoppers grab everything even the low ball stuff so it is what it is.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

This may be off topic but my grandson delivered for Grubhub for a short while and a couple of cays ago got a check for $350.00 from the class action suit. That's when they got busted for taking the drivers tips instead of passing it on to them. 
Amazon is the same. I hope you A-Drivers find a class action attorney who's handling this. 

Good Luck.


----------

